# How do you stiffen a tiller throttle handle?



## Siguz (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I'd like to stiffen the throttle handle on my 1989 evinrude 20(30) HP.
It's difficult to maintain 'lower' speeds and I'd like to stiffen it to the point that I could maintain a particular RPM/Speed when required.
Right now it requires constant input or a very steady hand to maintain a comfortable speed when my wife is in the boat with me.
She does not enjoy WOT in our boat.

Is there anything I can do to make it a little more 'friendly'?

Thank in advance


----------



## kstrayhorn (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe take the handle and throttle controls apart and clean them out and lube them? I did this last night and the spiral grooves in the handle really needed it. They were both packed with a fine, oily sludge kind of like what you find builds up on a chainsaw. I scraped that all out and soaked the whole broken down assembly in a lubricant equivalent to an industrial WD-40 before reassembling. I need to get some marine grease to lube the throttle cable itself as well. Other than that, I think there's one spring (#66? https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/EVINRUDE/1989/E20CRCEM/CYLINDER%20%26%20CRANKCASE/parts.html) in the throttle that you might check is in good condition and working properly. However, I wouldn't mess with it or attempt to switch it out with a lighter spring without a more professional opinion. I haven't been able to test out yet how the cleaning I did affected anything, but I figure it had to make some difference.


----------



## Boat2fast (Jan 5, 2015)

There's always a battle with sticky throttles and/or unresponsive engines. Could you elaborate a little on exactly what the symptoms are? Problems like this are often a snap as soon as you run the engine in question...but they are hard to visualize off the printed page. Is the twist grip sticky? Linkage loose? Cable dry? Engine surging at steady throttle?


----------



## Siguz (Jan 6, 2015)

To clarify; the throttle handle does not provide enough resistance.
I would like to feel more resistance when twisting the handle.
Perhaps friction is a better word.

It's hard to go slower with this motor.
Feels like its all or nothing.
Though the entire throttle range exists and can be used, it is very difficult to go along at 1/4 1/2 3/4 throttle without speed fluctuation.

Maybe what I'm looking for is creating a sort of cruise control where constant fiddling is not required to run at lower speeds.

Does that make sense?????[emoji43]


----------



## flyingvranch (Jan 6, 2015)

Pretty boat in your avatar! Most tiller handles have some type of friction adjustment or nylon squeeze ring built into the handle mechanism. Perhaps you should take it apart and see if you can adjust something to make it tighter. If it has a nylon ring inside maybe you can roughen it slightly with sandpaper till you get the feel that you are looking for.


----------



## Siguz (Jan 6, 2015)

flyingvranch said:


> Pretty boat in your avatar! Most tiller handles have some type of friction adjustment or nylon squeeze ring built into the handle mechanism. Perhaps you should take it apart and see if you can adjust something to make it tighter. If it has a nylon ring inside maybe you can roughen it slightly with sandpaper till you get the feel that you are looking for.



Thank You! A lot of work went into that sucker 
Great suggestion. I will take a look in there in the next few days and update with what I find.

The link below is the story of how this boat came to be.
https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=34515&start=0


----------



## kstrayhorn (Jan 6, 2015)

What you originally posted had me confused and I'm not sure why. I couldn't tell if you were looking for a stiffer throttle or the same resistance from idle to WOT. The latter was my issue. It got so hard to turn on the top end that it felt like there was no bottom end. The solution I posted and taking the handle apart and greasing it should fix that. Not sure what you could do to help with stiffening unless you could unscrew the end of the throttle cable and put a spring in there. I wouldn't know where to start on a cruise control feature unless you modified the spiral grooves somehow, and that would only work for a single throttle level.
Good luck


----------



## Charger25 (Jan 8, 2015)

Glad you posted this Siguz, I've running to the same issue with the 9.9 I picked up. kstrayhorn , I'm gonna try what you did but it's 12 deg outside :LOL2: might be a while, besides I've got a few winter projects in the works. Not to go OT but Siguz ya got that 35 carb on that thing yet ?


----------



## Siguz (Jan 8, 2015)

Charger25 said:


> Glad you posted this Siguz, I've running to the same issue with the 9.9 I picked up. kstrayhorn , I'm gonna try what you did but it's 12 deg outside :LOL2: might be a while, besides I've got a few winter projects in the works. Not to go OT but Siguz ya got that 35 carb on that thing yet ?


No i haven't installed that carb yet.
It's -39.... yes minus thirty nine.... here at my place. So, I won't be able to give a report on any progress until sometime around May.


----------



## kstrayhorn (Jan 8, 2015)

Tested mine out today. Throttle is super smooth all the way around. Too bad now that I've got everything running right it's too cold to fish


----------



## Charger25 (Jan 9, 2015)

Siguz said:


> Charger25 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you posted this Siguz, I've running to the same issue with the 9.9 I picked up. kstrayhorn , I'm gonna try what you did but it's 12 deg outside :LOL2: might be a while, besides I've got a few winter projects in the works. Not to go OT but Siguz ya got that 35 carb on that thing yet ?
> ...




-39 !! :shock: BBBRRRR............


----------



## mtnwkr (Jan 11, 2015)

Everything you ever wanted to know about outboards is here..
https://www.leeroysramblings.com/Outboard Motor Related/OMC outboard related articles.html




> Occasionally you may encounter one of these cable systems that the twist grip will not stay where you put it. The motor will usually slowly slow the speed down by itself if you let go of the twist grip throttle. A solution for this was passed on by a retired marine mechanic. His solution was to take a electricians #6 copper grounding split bolt clamp, then simply clamp it around the throttle cable in an out of the way place. There is enough room on the underside the the tiller handle. Tighten the nut enough to just squeeze the cable inside the plastic sheath. Then tape up where you split the loom with black electricians tape. Works like a charm.


----------



## Boat2fast (Jan 11, 2015)

I replace cables when they fail to move smoothly. It's a costly job. Forgive me, but, intentionally damaging a perfectly good, $90 throttle cable seems like a less than stellar idea. 

I remember a friction control on a commercial engine I had some years ago. I did a little research and found it on the accessories page.

PN: 0174741 THROTTLE FRICTION ASSEMBLY 

There's three of these, brand new, on eBay right now. Auction numbers:
161462089593
281448172761
251770340038

This may work for you.


----------



## kstrayhorn (Jan 12, 2015)

The clamp sounds like it might actually do what you're looking for. It will take more force to move the throttle, but it will stay where it's at better. But as has already been mentioned, increased friction presents the probability of damage and increased wear over a shorter period of time.


----------



## Siguz (Jan 12, 2015)

Boat2fast said:


> I replace cables when they fail to move smoothly. It's a costly job. Forgive me, but, intentionally damaging a perfectly good, $90 throttle cable seems like a less than stellar idea.
> 
> I remember a friction control on a commercial engine I had some years ago. I did a little research and found it on the accessories page.
> 
> ...


I will check these items out today.
Thanks for the post. I still haven't done anything to the motor.


----------



## Siguz (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks like this friction unit will work. 
I will see if I can purchase it locally.
Thanks to all of you for the advice.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't know about others, but for me, it's harder to maintain precise control over the throttle when it's stiff rather than when it's easy to move. The reason being, when you try to speed up just a tad, you start to twist just ever so slightly. But a stiff throttle won't start to move easily. So you start applying pressure gradually, but when it finally starts to move it suddenly jumps and you end up applying twice as much throttle as you intended to. 

I find it much easier with a smooth easy to twist throttle. Once I get the throttle close to where I want to run the engine, I sort of grip the stationary portion of the tiller next to the throttle grip with my ring and little finger. I grip the throttle with my thumb and remaining fingers. This way I can use the fingers resting on the stationary portion to steady my grip on the throttle and keep it from moving and causing the engine to surge. A stiff or sticking throttle aggravates the crap out of me.


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 16, 2015)

A sticking or real stiff throttle would aggravate me too. My throttle has an infinite tensioning device, kind of like a drag adjustment on an open face reel. I usually set mine so it has just a bit of drag. I guess it's whatever you get used to.


----------



## Siguz (Jan 16, 2015)

JMichael said:


> I don't know about others, but for me, it's harder to maintain precise control over the throttle when it's stiff rather than when it's easy to move. The reason being, when you try to speed up just a tad, you start to twist just ever so slightly. But a stiff throttle won't start to move easily. So you start applying pressure gradually, but when it finally starts to move it suddenly jumps and you end up applying twice as much throttle as you intended to.
> 
> I find it much easier with a smooth easy to twist throttle. Once I get the throttle close to where I want to run the engine, I sort of grip the stationary portion of the tiller next to the throttle grip with my ring and little finger. I grip the throttle with my thumb and remaining fingers. This way I can use the fingers resting on the stationary portion to steady my grip on the throttle and keep it from moving and causing the engine to surge. A stiff or sticking throttle aggravates the crap out of me.



I agree with your point of view as well.
Having said that, Maybe i don't know what a loose/smooth throttle feels like? this is my first tiller and i really don't have anything to compare it to.
These friction units look like they can be used to actually clamp the throttle in place instead of having to change your grip.

I dunno what to do anymore lol. I do know that my wife doesn't want me buying parts for the boat anymore.


----------



## Siguz (Jan 16, 2015)

gillhunter said:


> A sticking or real stiff throttle would aggravate me too. My throttle has an infinite tensioning device, kind of like a drag adjustment on an open face reel. I usually set mine so it has just a bit of drag. I guess it's whatever you get used to.



Is this an aftermarket thing you have or is it OEM?
Can you describe it further or post a pic?


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 16, 2015)

Siguz said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> > A sticking or real stiff throttle would aggravate me too. My throttle has an infinite tensioning device, kind of like a drag adjustment on an open face reel. I usually set mine so it has just a bit of drag. I guess it's whatever you get used to.
> ...



It is OEM on my 9.9 Honda. You just twist the ring I'm pointing at to adjust the "drag" on the throttle.


----------



## Siguz (Jan 16, 2015)

Well isn't that fancy!
I was hoping you were going to say aftermarket [CONFOUNDED FACE]


----------



## Y_J (Jan 16, 2015)

Siguz said:


> To clarify; the throttle handle does not provide enough resistance.
> I would like to feel more resistance when twisting the handle.
> Perhaps friction is a better word.
> Maybe what I'm looking for is creating a sort of cruise control where constant fiddling is not required to run at lower speeds.
> ...


You might check into a motorcycle cruse control. I used to have one on my bike and worked great. I don't see why it wouldn't on your tiller.


----------



## Siguz (May 7, 2015)

Charger25 said:


> Siguz said:
> 
> 
> > Charger25 said:
> ...


got the Carb on.
41km/h with a 10x12 prop.
Gonna try a 10x13 and see what happens
Motor seems to run better now that there are no restrictions.


----------

